# I ignored 4 Lyft Line pings today.



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry, Lyft, I am not doing this Line [email protected] anymore.
I can wait for Premiere pings all day long, if I leave that Option checked in my Dashboard.
(Premiere Rides only)

Sometimes I turn that option off and get flooded with these Line pings.
Simply kill the app, stay offline for a couple of minutes and acceptance stays 100%. 
Needless to say I finished 10 nice Rides today, mostly in Long Beach close to Shoreline Village.
All good.
Zero Premiere Rides, however .


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I skipped a bunch too. I accidentally accepted one while trying to shut down the app so I cancelled it. My acceptance rate is shot but I still my dignity.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

If you accepted one, the least you can do is 3-Star him/her.
If enough Drivers would do that, Lyft would shut down this nonsense.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> If you accepted one, the least you can do is 3-Star him/her.
> If enough Drivers would do that, Lyft would shut down this nonsense.


I cancelled about 10 seconds after I accepted it so I never picked them up, so no rating. Before I stopped taking PooLines I was all about giving them 3 or less stars depending on how wretched they were.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Surfer,
But what about the acceptance rating?
Won't it go down once you cancel?


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Does 1987 Yugo qualify for Lyft Line?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> Does 1987 Yugo qualify for Lyft Line?


It is not only qualified, but recommended.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Surfer,
> But what about the acceptance rating?
> Won't it go down once you cancel?


Once you ACCEPT a request and CANCEL, it does not affect your Acceptance Rating. You've already accepted it.
Cancelling an accepted request would affect your Cancellation Rating.
Not accepting a request would affect your Acceptance Rating.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The acceptance rate only matters if you're going for the PDB.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Surfer,
> But what about the acceptance rating?
> Won't it go down once you cancel?


I gave up on Line, my acceptance rate, and PDB around the same time. So much easier that way. My acceptance is 71% right now, Lyft doesn't show you your cancel rate so not sure about that and just not gonna worry about it.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

uberchimp said:


> Does 1987 Yugo qualify for Lyft Line?


The perfect LyftLINE UberPOOL car.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Sorry, Lyft, I am not doing this Line [email protected] anymore.
> I can wait for Premiere pings all day long,* if I leave that Option checked in my Dashboard*.
> (Premiere Rides only)


? Where is that on the dashboard. ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Sorry, Lyft, I am not doing this Line [email protected] anymore.
> I can wait for Premiere pings all day long, if I leave that Option checked in my Dashboard.
> (Premiere Rides only)
> 
> ...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ? Where is that on the dashboard. ?


Vehicles > go to the upper right corner of the vehicle box and hit the 3 vertical dots > Preferences > Check the "Premium rides only" box


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ? Where is that on the dashboard. ?


tab on your picture, tab Dashboard.
Then, tab the 3 little lines on the left.
tab Vehicles.
tab the 3 little dots next to your Vehicle.
tab Preferences.
then tab "Premium rides only"
There should then be a check-mark.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Today, I ignored 5 Line requests in just under 3 minutes, did my usual thing then I got a Text from Lyft:


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm just glad we don't have that Line garbage in Milwaukee...yet...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I have to accept LyftLine because I rent from Lyft and need every ride to count towards my rental bonus. I do not enjoy Line. My last line passenger decided to talk politics to another lyftline pax. It was ugly.
She trashed United States and Donald Trump and since other pax was a tourist from Switzerland, she made her to join on trashing US and Trump.
It's like me going to Switzerland and locals asking me what do I think of their President and expecting me to trash him and Switzerland the same time . Ugly . I just wanna visit here. Line passengers are the lowest of the lowest.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberchimp said:


> Does 1987 Yugo qualify for Lyft Line?


^^^^^Never mind, he already answered it \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


Snowblind said:


> It is not only qualified, but recommended.





Snowblind said:


> Today, I ignored 5 Line requests in just under 3 minutes, did my usual thing then I got a Text from Lyft:


So, if you turn off the application but do not sign out, it will still try to ping you, record it as a rejection and count it against you?



7Miles said:


> I do not enjoy Line.


I do not, either. What I hate about it is that Lyft does not properly educate its users on how to use Lyft Line. I will not accept them, anymore, because of this. I go to cover the ping. The customer is verified. I verify that he ordered Lyft Line. I ask him if he understands what that means. He does not. I explain that he might have to share the car. He does not want to share the car. He cancels. He resubmits the request. It goes to another driver. Lyft gives me the four dollars, three dollars and change or whatever, but that does not compensate me for the time that I wasted covering the request.

Note that I have not gotten to the below substandard compensation that Lyft renders for Lyft Line. That is the major reason why I will accept neither LLs nor U-Pools.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Note that I have not gotten to the below substandard compensation that Lyft renders for Lyft Line. That is the major reason why I will accept neither LLs nor U-Pools.


 I ignore all PooLines too, unless it's Surge/PT. I'm sure bus drivers get paid more than me to do that crap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I ignore all PooLines too, unless it's Surge/PT.


I do not know about the San Diego Market, but here, the LLs/U-Pools are not worth it even on surge.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

*



So, if you turn off the application but do not sign out, it will still try to ping you, record it as a rejection and count it against you?


Click to expand...



Nope.

*


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I have to accept LyftLine because I rent from Lyft and need every ride to count towards my rental bonus. I do not enjoy Line. My last line passenger decided to talk politics to another lyftline pax. It was ugly.
> She trashed United States and Donald Trump and since other pax was a tourist from Switzerland, she made her to join on trashing US and Trump.
> It's like me going to Switzerland and locals asking me what do I think of their President and expecting me to trash him and Switzerland the same time . Ugly . I just wanna visit here. Line passengers are the lowest of the lowest.


Basically this. Lyft rider-driver pairing algorithm makes a selective habit of NOT pairing like line rides with rental drivers. Since the most reecent update, it seems it was re-designed to push line rides to the non rental drivers. Which is how they denied me my rental and personal bonuses twice in a row


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Basically this. Lyft rider-driver pairing algorithm makes a selective habit of NOT pairing like line rides with rental drivers. Since the most reecent update, it seems it was re-designed to push line rides to the non rental drivers. Which is how they denied me my rental and personal bonuses twice in a row


I disagree. Since the new update its one of three types of call buckets i source from for an entire shift:
1. All Line calls w/ some Lyft rides capped at $6.85 featuring super efficient pings as im passing PAX on street
2. The SFO shuffle.. To & fro 75% of all rides 
My favorite:
3. Clock Burners.... Long distance pings from 10miles plus away during rush hour while PT blazes, fwy pings from miles in opposite direction, 3 min away pings that become 15min away when accepted. Pick any up, minimum fare. Guaranteed to foil any chance for rental rewards. Sunday after Bay to Breakers chased 10 rides from 930pm and atv4:59am i missed RR by ONE ride. Plenty of the above and a list of cancellations.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber snd lyft have become dog sh**. I used to put up with so mych but i was compensated well. Now its peanuts. Now pdb or quests or boosts are dangled in front of people like carrots. 

Subhuman fares. Jach sh** compensation unless you put i. 60+ hrs a week and even then. Gtfoh.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Surfer,
> But what about the acceptance rating?
> Won't it go down once you cancel?


Unless your going for a bonus or PDB, ACC rate does not count. I dont go for any bonus at all. My Acc rate stays around 30% or lower. You get warnings, just ignore them


----------

